# Aires near to Dunkirk



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, will be on the lunchtime ferry to Dunkirk on Wednesday and would like some recommendations on Aires/Camp sites close to the port, say within half an hours drive, that are suitable for a couple of days to chill out before we set off exploring Belgium and Holland.

We've had a mad couple of weeks so somewhere quiet but within easy reach of shops and restaurants would be great to get us back in the MH routine.

Must be able to take an 8.5 metre van.

Richard


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The aire at Gravelines is about 20 minutes away and good for a few days to chill out.
It is on Rue De Port overlooking the river.

RD


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This might help
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-139263-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, you could try Bergues 50.96500N 2.43244E good parking but I'm not sure of any other services.
Colin


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Aire near Dunkirk*

Bergues is a very quiet aire just outside the village wall. Signage is very small so aim for the sports centre. No services available, but no charge for parking. Popular with French motorhomers......

Sundial


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Aire near Dunkirk*



Sundial said:


> Bergues is a very quiet aire just outside the village wall. Signage is very small so aim for the sports centre. No services available, but no charge for parking. Popular with French motorhomers......
> 
> Sundial


Bergues


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Grath,

I've found Gravelines and Grand Fort Philippe, but where is the Petit Fort Philippe that you prefer?

Richard


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Camping Vauban is on the north side of Bergues. It's shown on the town map if you follow tonyt's link above. Quite pleasant, we stayed for three days. A five minute stroll into town for the restaurants/supermarket etc. We too have an 8.5 metre m/h. Suggest you park on the abovementioned aire (football pitch) and walk across town to the campsite (ten minutes walk or so). A lot of the campsite is statics/huts etc so you'd be best enquiring first but in the end we got a nice grassy pitch - needed the EHU 10 metre extension though.


Another place you might consider is Bray Dunes, it's right on the coast. A word of warning though, there are speed bumps for the mile or so from reception to where you'll likely be pitched - Our exhaust scraped every one of them (just a 'U' bolt bent was the only damage) but our m/h has a low clearance (about 5").


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Hi Grath,
> 
> I've found Gravelines and Grand Fort Philippe, but where is the Petit Fort Philippe that you prefer?
> 
> Richard


Richard, it is, directly opposite, on the other side of the estuary.
A stone throw away!
Sorry, we usually go to Grand Fort Philippe, although there is also an aire at Petit Fort Philippe.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We have used an aire at Hondschoote before. Close to town and about 25 miles from port of Dunkerque. From memory van should be OK for size.

Steve


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

RichardD said:


> Hi Grath,
> 
> I've found Gravelines and Grand Fort Philippe, but where is the Petit Fort Philippe that you prefer?
> 
> Richard


Petit Fort Philippe - Over the water from Gravelines you will see the Super U supermarket. Follow the road down the side of this towards Petit Fort Philippe and continue on through the small town until you reach the fish dock. The carpark at the side of this is the aire. There is a Chip/Burger cabin there and a couple of restaurant close by. A short walk to the seafront. Alternatively follow the road that runs alongside the river by the Lidl store and that will take you straight to the carpark.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Followed your directions on Google maps and that takes you to Grand Fort Philippe.

Richard


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Followed your directions on Google maps and that takes you to Grand Fort Philippe.Richard


I think you're right - that is Grand - Petit is the other, eastern, side of the water.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

tonyt said:


> RichardD said:
> 
> 
> > Followed your directions on Google maps and that takes you to Grand Fort Philippe.Richard
> ...


Apologies for getting name wrong. I had always presumed this side to be Petite-fort-Philippe as it seems to be much smaller than the other side. We cycled into the other(Petite)side once whilst parked up at Gravelines and found a large carpark that had a notice allowing m/h's to park but don't know if they were allowed overnight.

Editted to add - That sign is new from when we last stayed there 2 years ago and I am thinking there has been a name change to include both Grand and Petite fort Philippes.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > RichardD said:
> ...


Hi Charlieivan.
The sign is new(ish) and the local council has marked out about 10 proper M/H parking bays. 
Apparently this is to try to stop owners, selfishly, parking longways along the sea front.
One owner told me that shortly after the sign and bays were marked, the local Mayor asked him to move, as he was not parked properly.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> Editted to add - That sign is new from when we last stayed there 2 years ago and I am thinking there has been a name change to include both Grand and Petite fort Philippes.


The sign was put up last year when the Municipality marked out the 8 motorhome parking slots to prevent the whole of the canalside being taken up with them.

The rest of the carpark is now out of bounds to motorhomes.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tony, when we were there last September, there were more vans than proper marked out spaces, and they did overnight!
Luckily, we had a proper space, so no worries


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

RichardD said:


> Hi, will be on the lunchtime ferry to Dunkirk on Wednesday and would like some recommendations on Aires/Camp sites close to the port, say within half an hours drive, that are suitable for a couple of days to chill out before we set off exploring Belgium and Holland.
> 
> We've had a mad couple of weeks so somewhere quiet but within easy reach of shops and restaurants would be great to get us back in the MH routine.
> 
> ...


My answer would be to drive straight to the Jeugdstadion site at Ypres - it's a bit over 30 mins away (I normally do it in about an hour max.) but just about the perfect stopover for 16€ night (less 4€ card deposit back when you check out).

Centre of Ypres is a 10 min walk away with more cafes, restaurants and shops than you need for a couple of days.

If you don't want hook up, wifi and other services the overnight parking nearby along the road to the Menin Gate is free and even closer to the town centre.


----------

